# Suspender Wobbler



## Sebi888 (28. Dezember 2007)

Hey hab mir heut den Suspender wobbler 
Husky jerk von rapala, in 6 cm ,un in barsch design gekauft!

Das Ding hat 10 € gekostet! jetzt meine frage!

Er hat eine Lauftiefe von 1,2- 1,8 metern. Das ich den NEckar befische und dieser sehr Hängerträchtig ist will ich wissen ob man mit diesem Köder das er schwebend ist nie auf Grund kommt! 
Also ob nur geringe Gefahr besteht in abzureisen oder nicht?
Ich will den echt nicht so schnell abreisen!

ich meine bleibt er dann genau bei 1,8 metern auf der stelle stehen  oder sinkt er nur langsamer oda wie?
 erklärt alles 
Hat irgendjemand Erfahrung mit Suspendern? sind die gut oda nicht so gut?



Bitte schreibt alles bin blutiger ANFÄNGER



Sebi


----------



## Sebi888 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suspender Wobbler*

??? jemand der antworten kann vielleicht


----------



## moped (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suspender Wobbler*

Hi Sebi,

ich kenne diesen speziellen Wobbler nur vom Hören, fische aber div. japanische Suspender. Vor Hängern wirst Du zwar nie völlig sicher sein (Äste, Felsen), aber wenn der Wobbler deutlich flacher läuft als das Gewässer tief ist, wird es sich weitestgehend vermeiden lassen. Ein Suspender bleibt, sofern das Stahlvorfach und der Wirbel nicht zu schwer sind, ziemlich gut im Wasser stehen, sinkt also, wenn überhaupt, gaaaanz langsam!

Die Frage ist lediglich, ob Du um diese Jahreszeit im Mittelwasser überhaupt etwas fangen kannst, ich denke Du wirst mit Gummifisch direkt am Grund momentan erfolgreicher sein!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## ae71 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suspender Wobbler*

hallo, husky jerk sinkt ganz langsam, und er kann hängen bleiben, wie jeder andere wobbler auch!
nichts ist für die ewigkeit!
grüsse
toni


----------



## Sebi888 (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suspender Wobbler*

ok danke!  ja ich weis das die fische jetzt eher am grund stehen!
was heist er sinkt ganz langsam?? bleibd der nicht stehen?


sebi


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suspender Wobbler*

Er steht, aber wenn das stahlvorfach und der wirbel zu schwer sind sinkt er im zeitlupen tempo sagen wir 1mm in der sekunde oder so

mfg Flo


----------



## Chrizzi (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suspender Wobbler*



Sebi888 schrieb:


> ok danke! ja ich weis das die fische jetzt eher am grund stehen!
> was heist er sinkt ganz langsam?? bleibd der nicht stehen?
> 
> 
> sebi


 

Einfach an die Angel binden und vor den Füßen ins Wasser werfen und beobachten :m.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suspender Wobbler*

ist doch umständlich


----------



## darth carper (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suspender Wobbler*

Erstens ausprobieren, weil es immer darauf ankommt wie schwer das Vorfach / Wirbel ist und zweitens das nächste Mal günstiger kaufen, 10€ ist ja fast Wucher.


----------



## Sebi888 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suspender Wobbler*

Tja, s kosten hald halle 10 € irgendwie! 
Und auserdem hat mein Kumpel den auch un fängt ganz gut   (Döbel/Barsch).
Aber der billigste kostete 9,80 oda so^^ des bringt au nix^^

Sebi


----------



## Lenkers (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suspender Wobbler*

Du kannst auch in der Badewanne testen, ab wann er denn nicht mehr "schwebt". Suspender + Snap + Stahlvorfach + Wirbel ... und schon ist es ein Sinkender.
Alternativ kannst Du auch einen Drilling durch Einzelhaken ersetzen ... aber Du greifst in jedem Fall in den fein justierten Lauf des Suspenders ein ... 
Ich fische die daher nur, wenn ich sie auch wieder raus bekomme (Wassertemp. >18° oder vom Boot mit Luresaver etc.). Mein neuer kostet 15 eus ... da geh ich doch auf nummer Sicher und fische jetzt mit No action Shads oder auch nen Köfi |supergri


----------



## bagsta343 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suspender Wobbler*

suspending wobbler sind schwebende wobbler...
wenn du aufhörst mit eindrehen sollte er für kurze zeit im wasser schweben... das mit dem stahlvorfach und wirbel ist leider richtig...nicht zu schwer wählen... vieleicht hardmono vorfach fischen...

da die räuber aber am grund stehen solltest du auch am grund fischen......

#6kein risiko-kein fisch...#6

einen wobbler abreissen bedeutet schmerz... aber das ist nun mal das leid der spinnfischer...das wird dir wohl noch häufiger passieren... 

#6tip: sobald du grund-kontakt spürst, nimm die rutenspitze sofort nach oben und kurbel langsam weiter...

#6tip: bei so kleinen wobblern kannst du auch den drilling an der unterseite entfernen... der am heck reicht aus...und das macht ihn wieder leichter(suspender)...das könnte dir etwas helfen...

wer nicht abreisst, fischt auch nicht, wer nicht fischt der fängt auch nichts... 

gruss und petri 
der bagsta


----------



## Chrizzi (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suspender Wobbler*

Supspender steigen oder sinken meistens immer, auch ohne Stahl, da das Wasser eine gewisse Dichteanomalie besitzt. 

Mit anderen Worten, bei 4°C wird vermutlich jeder Suspender steigen, wenn auch langsam aber er steigt. In einer 30°C warmen Brühe wird er wohl untergehen. 

Kommt dann noch Stahl oder irgendwas dazu sieht alles wieder agnz anders aus. Also einfach ans Wasser gehen und die fertige Montage vor den Füßen testen. Das ist das einfachste.


----------



## Sebi888 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suspender Wobbler*

Hey danke für die vielen Antworten!
Ihr habt mir wirklich viel geholfen! 
Falls man noch auf irgendwas achten muss oda irgendsowas 
schreibts einfach
danke
sebi


----------



## Zanderking91 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Suspender Wobbler*

Meine Meinung dazu:Wer efektiv und mit Erfolg angeln will darf keine angst vor Abrissen haben.Wenn du nur angelst und dabei die ganze Zeit darauf achtest ob der Wobler irgendwo hängen bleint macht erstens das Angeln keinen Spaß und du wirst auch keinen oder weniger Erfolg haben


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Suspender Wobbler*



moped schrieb:


> Hi Sebi,
> 
> ich kenne diesen speziellen Wobbler nur vom Hören, fische aber div. japanische Suspender. Vor Hängern wirst Du zwar nie völlig sicher sein (Äste, Felsen), aber wenn der Wobbler deutlich flacher läuft als das Gewässer tief ist, wird es sich weitestgehend vermeiden lassen. Ein Suspender bleibt, sofern das Stahlvorfach und der Wirbel nicht zu schwer sind, ziemlich gut im Wasser stehen, sinkt also, wenn überhaupt, gaaaanz langsam!
> 
> ...


 


Wie lang sollte das Stahlvorfach mind. sein (twizzel selber) , damit nicht die Geflochtene Schnur eine Scheuchwirkung hat? Es darf aber auch nicht zu lang sein, damit der Suspender noch schwebt.?

Danke


----------

